# Any pics of an Agassizii Blue Tail?



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I bought a Blue Tail from a reputable dealer (not naming names), the bag it came in was labeled Blue Tail but in fact it looks like a Double Red Agassizii, it has no blue whatsoever on him. Is this normal for a Blue Tail? I mean when I bought the pair it was my first venture into SA cichlids and honestly I spent the majority of my time making sure the water parameters were correct and etc. then thinking in detail if what I received actually was a Blue Tail.

So, anyone have any pics of a confirmed Blue Tail and are Blue Tails suppose to NOT have any Blue on them?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I haven't heard of A. agassizii Blue Tail before as a variant. I have seen photos of wild agassizii that had blue tails. Have you checked some species profiles from various sites for A. agassizii.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm afraid all I know as a Cichlid site with profiles is this one.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

For what it's worth I have Tropheops sp. "Red Fin" in my Malawi tank, and I might _charitably_ describe their fins as "orange." Nothing red about them.
I try to push my LFS for Latin names (not that there's total agreement there!) if they can't provide those, it's a good sign they don't know what they're selling.


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

The entire segment of colorful line-bred red-tailed agassiziis is full of trade names that are based on minor (or even non existent) differences. These fish are very colorful and produce fry that exhibit a variety of colors when they mature. This variability leads to a host of names for what are essentially the same fish.

Some people name them according to the color of the lighter band in the tail. This is typical with the "blue tail" in this case they often mean that the seam around the red tail has a blue tint. You can find the same with black tail, red/black, white tail, etc. Likewise, I have seen the same fish assigned names based on how much yellow on their head or body or blue on heasd, etc. The bottom line is that they are all varients of the colorful red tailed agassiziis that make great aquarium fish.

As DFF noted, there are a number of wild forms that express shades of blue colors in their tails. Unfortunately, most of the attention in agassizii's has been focused on the red tailed varients and few people have the opportunity to discover the great variability in colors that the wild forms exhibit.

DC


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got some aggies that look like this:








They were sold as F1 agassizzii, the parents were collected from Peru.


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

There is a photo here at SKU# 18821 http://www.segrestfarms.com/index.cfm?f ... roupID=106

Also a photo here from anothe fish supplier
http://www.cichlids.net/pages/fish.php? ... st+Africa#


----------

